# Como regular la velocidad de un motor 220Vac



## mzamoraf (Abr 18, 2007)

Estimados todos , necesito regular la velocidad de un motor monofasico de 220Vac, el problema es que solo se hacerlo para motores DC ¿Alguien sabe con hacerlo para 220V AC?


----------



## Dano (Abr 18, 2007)

Busca en el foro sobre: Variador de frecuencia

Saludos


----------



## JV (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola mzamoraf, hasta donde yo conosco, existen 2 formas:

-control de angulo de fase, que se realiza con triac

-control por variacion de frecuencia que es el usado por lo variadores de velocidad comerciales

Saludos..


----------



## mzamoraf (Abr 19, 2007)

JV me puedes comentar donde puedo encontrar un circuito para construir , respecto al control de angulo de fase con triac. Lo del variador de frecuencia ya lo conocia incluso lo puedes comprar , pero deseo algo que pueda contruirlo con mis propias manos.


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 24, 2007)

Existen infinidades de circuits para variar la velosidad de motores. Adjunto uno para motores tipo serie que son los que tienen carbones (taladros, etc). Yo estoy intentado buscar algún circuito pero que se controle por un voltaje de continua de 0 a 10V pero yodavia no lo he conseguido....
Si alguien sabe de algún circuito...


----------



## aliteroid (Abr 30, 2007)

Primero debes identificar que tipo de motor es, si es universal (con carbones) lo puedes hacer con un dimmer, pero si es de inducción la unica forma de variarle la velocidad es variando la frecuencia y no hay otra forma.


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 30, 2007)

Aliteroid: el motor que quiero regular la velosidad controlado por un voltaje variable de continua de 0 a 10V es del tipo serie (con carbones). Los motores de inducción no todos se puede regular su velosidad variando la frecuencia. Los motores monofásicos tienen grandes problemas devido a que se desengancha del campo giratorio y se acciona nuevamente el devanado de arrranque y es muy comun que se quemen. Por eto es que hay variadores de frecuencia de alimentación monofásica y salida trifasica. Otro de lo stemas es que la mayoría de los motores estandar no admiten que se le aumente la frecuencia dado que empiezan a calentar por saruración del nucleo.


----------



## aliteroid (May 2, 2007)

Para el motor que tu tienes puedes utilizar un dimmer, ahora si lo quieres regular con un voltaje dc debes hacerlo con un dimmer digital busca el CI LS7231 es un dimmer de toque pero tiene una linea de comando por voltaje.

referente a los motores de inducción: el motor que tu dices se llama fase partida y efectivamente tiene el inconveniente de poseer un interruptor centrifugo que al disminuir la velocidad se avtiva nuevamente la bobina de partida pero eso es facilmente solucionable, la bobina de partida la controlas desdeel exterior por medio de un pulsador o un circuito electronico, ahora lo de la velocidad siempre debes variar la frecuencia por debajo de los 50HZ


----------



## thors (May 3, 2007)

mzamoraf

debes describir que tipo de motor tienes "sincrono  o asincrono"  si usa condensador permanente o de partida , si tiene interruptor centrifugo , cual es su potencia y el tipo de trabajo que realizara  etc etc


----------



## andres6969 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola. He leido durante algún tiempo referente a motores. Yo poseo un motor de lavadora, motor de inducción monofasico y tengo los dos devanados perfectamente localizados "El de lavado y el de centrifugado", todo este rollo es para preguntaros como puedo o que circuito "Esquema de "Variador de frecuencia, única forma" puedo usar para regular la velocidad de giro del motor en cada una de las conexiones, lavado ó centrifugado. Todos los variadores de frecuencia que he encontrado son para motores de inducción TRIFASICOS.  
¿Se puede usar unos de estos variadores de frecuencia  trifásicos, usando solo dos conexiones  para el motor monofasico que tengo.?


----------



## danielxxx (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola a todos,en mi lugar de trabajo hay una fuente (de agua) con  chorros giratorios, el movimiento lo hace un motor bifasico 220 v, como era mucha velocidad y no daba la velocidad deseada (y por consiguiente se ve mal al arrojar el agua)le metieron engranes, lo cual funciono pero no lo nesesario, yo le meti un dimmer pero como lo suponen no funciono,ya que este motor es por induccion, a todo esto pregunto como hago ese variador de frecuencia? no quiero todo en la mano pero si aclarar que solo he hecho dos proyectos de este foro soy principiante, de antemano mil gracias.[/img][/u][/i][/b]


----------



## juamor81 (Jun 22, 2009)

estas  en la  misma  que  yo


----------



## danielxxx (Jun 23, 2009)

hey encontre esto  en le red, esto me sirve para resolver mi problema del motor?


----------



## danielxxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Perdon por cierto los datos del motor son, 220V AC 1HP y 4750 RPM. claro mi intensión es bajarlo a 1700 RPM.


----------



## sean (Jun 29, 2009)

yo no se si te sirve, se ve algo complejo pero si lo haces y funciona me avisas para tambien probarlo


----------



## genesis2009 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola hace medio año me integre en el gremio, estuve buscando como variar la velocidad de un motor monofasico de aproximadamente de 1/6 hp para un sistema mecanico, para ello utilice un variador que encontre en la red, el problema es que el motor es asicrono y por lo tanto lleva capacitor de arranque, en si este arranca pero el problema se presenta cuando pasa un tiempo de funcionamiento y el motor comienza a calentar y varia su velocidad ya sea trantandose de parar o bien aumentando la velocidad, si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria su colaboracion, Muchas gracias. P/D: este es el circuito que estoy utilizando


----------



## martincruz (Nov 1, 2009)

hola quería saber que tan lento se puede hacer girar un motor monofásico con el regulador que antes presenta, se lo puede hacer girar a 100rpm? muchas gracias.


----------



## wilperpron (Nov 14, 2009)

El 74198 esta descontinuado y el circuito de control de fase y disparo hay que rediseñarlo pues para generar pulsos hay que usar el pin 7.
Adjunto un pdf que encontre es muy interesante, pues lo simule en proteus  funciona bien y los componentes estan vigentes.


----------



## Mar123 (Ago 26, 2010)

wilperpron dijo:


> El 74198 esta descontinuado y el circuito de control de fase y disparo hay que rediseñarlo pues para generar pulsos hay que usar el pin 7.
> Adjunto un pdf que encontre es muy interesante, pues lo simule en proteus  funciona bien y los componentes estan vigentes.



Saludos, yo intente probar el circuito del variador anterior, pero no habia descubierto que el 74198 esta descontinuado, podrias pasarme tu simulacion en proteus de este ultimo que mencionas es que soy nueva en esto y no le capto muy bien a tu pdf. Saludos


----------



## hernanelectronica (Feb 24, 2011)

danielxxx dijo:


> perdon por cierto los datos del motor son, 220v ac 1hp y 4750 rpm. Claro mi intensión es bajarlo a 1700 rpm.



hola soy nuevo en esto.... A esto lo podes hacer de forma sencilla por metodo de poleas, siempre y cuando el trabajo que necesites hacer te lo permite.....
Para reducirlo con polea tenes que poner una polea chica en el motor y una grande en el otro eje. Por ejemplo para reducir de 4750 a 1700 tenes que poner una polea de 5 cm de diametros en el motor y de 14 cm en el otro eje. 
Espero te sea util...


----------



## luissilgado (Abr 5, 2011)

hola amigos tengo un problema y es que no tengo un circuito para para regular la velocidad de un motor ac de 110 v si algien tiene algun circito cencillo le agradezco, yo ya intente con este circuito pero no me varia la velocidad


----------



## alfie1469 (Sep 10, 2011)

hola yo quisiera saver como puedo regular la velocidad de una amoladora de mano. esta tiene una potencia de 800W y una velocidad de 10000 RPM. Yo quisiera poder llegar a unas 900 RPM o serca, no inporta mucho la potencia o fuerza con la que quede despues de variar la velocidad. gracias


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

Con los variadores utilzados en màquinas similares ya viene echo lo compras como repuesto y ves como ubicarlo en tu màquina


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2011)

alfie1469 dijo:


> hola yo quisiera saver como puedo regular la velocidad de una amoladora de mano. esta tiene una potencia de 800W y una velocidad de 10000 RPM. Yo quisiera poder llegar a unas 900 RPM o serca, no inporta mucho la potencia o fuerza con la que quede despues de variar la velocidad. gracias



Como ese no es un motor de inducción sino que es un motor universal, deberías de poder con cualquier dimmer de la potencia adecuada.


----------



## alfie1469 (Sep 10, 2011)

ok la verdad no havia pensado en buscar uno de otra maquina. pero igual me gustaria si pueden aportar con algun diagrama  para la maquina que les mensione de como lo puedo hacer con mis propias manos ya que para eso estamos aca para experimentar y aprender uno del otro. muchas gracias saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2011)

alfie1469 dijo:


> ok la verdad no havia pensado en buscar uno de otra maquina. pero igual me gustaria si pueden aportar con algun diagrama  para la maquina que les mensione de como lo puedo hacer con mis propias manos ya que para eso estamos aca para experimentar y aprender uno del otro. muchas gracias saludos



En esta dirección escribe "Dimmer"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## alfie1469 (Sep 11, 2011)

hola de 10 muchos circuitos interesantes. otra pregunta. Tengo una placa de mi extractor de aire de la cocina que cuenta con  tres botones uno para encender la luz( este lo gace por medio de un triacs) y funciona bien, otro boton es para el encendido del motor de 100w y este no funciona solo dos veces de todas las que probe arranco. el otro boton es para yr bariando la velocidad tiene tres. A lo que voy con todo esto es que el ensendido del motor lo hace por medio de un triacs BT137 600E el cual funciona, a este triacs lo dispara un transistor C547B el cual tambien . el colector de este ba hacia el gate del triacs, el emisor creo ba hacia el pulsador de marcha del motor el cual recibe corriente de un regulador 79L05 y la base ba hacia un CI que no tiene caracteristicas. el tema es que a este CI en una de sus tantas patillas hay conectado una cosa que nose que es y tiene estas caracteristicas CQ 10.000

me olvide de hacerle una marca al componente que quiero saver que es pero es el que esta debajo del CI en la primer imagen. El que es plateado


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

Es un sistema microprocesdo y eso es el xtal para el micro


----------



## alfie1469 (Sep 11, 2011)

puede ser que este dea la falla porque del lado de la soldaduras de la placa esta como recalentado. pienso que puede ser esto porque todo lo demas probe y funciona y ahora termino llegando al CI y ai muero


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

eso que no sabes que tiene marcado es el valor 10.000khz o 10Mhz

Con cuanto se alimenta esa placa?











Te dejo dos esquems muy simples y que funcionan muy bien, el segundo realizado por uncolega del foro cientifico aficionados que anda de maravillas, tiene realimentaciòn y no permte que se caigan las vueltas


----------



## alfie1469 (Sep 11, 2011)

se alimenta con 220V AC si voy a ver si cambiando eso me funciona sino voy a tener que ver si le adapto algo como lo que me dejaste, porque realmente queria repararlo pero ya nose mas que puede ser. gracias

te ago una ultima pregunta este elemento el xtal puede ser una causa de mi problema en la placa o no?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

Puede que si puede que no, es muy raro, pero no imposible que falle, deberias verificar que en alguan pata del CI tenes 5V midiendo con respecto a la masa de DC


----------



## alfie1469 (Sep 11, 2011)

aaa si de una voy a mirar eso gracias pandacda. no te molesto mas espero solucionar sino bolvere jej


----------



## zaide (Ago 28, 2013)

*he mezclado ac motor 230v/60hz/600w el circuito anterior trabajado con este motor en caso afirmativo por favor escriba todos los componentes con los detalles.

si no me dicen la necesidad componant a cambiar en detalles

muchas gracias por ayudarme*



el circuito de resistencia por encima del cual el control de la velocidad. el control de velocidad para la cantidad de velocidad.


----------

